# Spring is finally here !!!!! :)



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well within the past 2 weeks in Michigan our beautiful birds have been arriving back from where ever they go to get out of Michigan, I have seen our very pretty Grackles, Red winged Black birds, American Robins. All of which are a very happy sight to see again which means this blasted cold crap is almost gone 8). I have also seen the Little House Sparrows and Mourning Doves chasing each other and also have that gleem of Love in their eyes. As a child it was so fun the first snow fall but down I really hate the cold and love the birds and when they leave for the winter that has to be the most fustrating and depressing thing about winter here in Michigan in my own opinion. Love all my wild birds young or old.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Naturegirl, 

I am with you on your comments and observations!!! I'm seeing the same marvel of the returning birds up here in Canada. The grackles, robins, doves are all coming back now. This started about a week ago when I saw gathering flocks of grackles and my first robin sighting. Since then, the numbers are growing daily as they make their way back from their winter "vacation" spots

What I have found that is odd, is the increase in mourning doves. Here, they don't really migrate, but when spring approaches, their numbers just explode from nowhere it seems! 

We have a lot of these 3 types of birds here in my area and in summer, they are EVERYWHERE! The buzzing of them gathering twigs and nesting material, the chattering of adults and the peeping of babies is almost deafening at times in my neighbourhood.

The crows are also "back" in full force, although they never leave either. I've been seeing lots of groups of them as they begin to pair off to begin raising their families.

Yep, spring is on our doorstep and it's wonderful to have all the birds back


----------

